# Elise crafting LUCKY GOLD CAT



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

Free to come get. Tips appreciated tho.
I'm wearing red magical dress & cavalier hat.

I'll let 3 in at a time.

Do not wonder.
Do not run in flowers.
Do not shop.
Wait to learn til you are home.
Leave via airport.

Her house
Left, over bridge, up, first house on right.
Red roof, orangy exterior, 2 trees in yard



YOU MAY SEE A BLUE HAIRED PERSON RUNNING AROUND OR SHOPPING
They are allowed. They are my irl friend.


----------



## Yachiru Hatori (Apr 21, 2020)

May I please come?


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 21, 2020)

your rules are understood :3 may i join? 

Sakura of Clow


----------



## shasha (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## Senni (Apr 21, 2020)

Me please!


----------



## ermis (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to visit, thank you! :3


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 21, 2020)

Could I come over?~


----------



## Aeris (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come over if I get the chance. =)


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d like to come by pleaseee


----------



## January (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm interested if you're still open


----------



## Lil Vick (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd also like to stop by :3


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

Yachiru Hatori said:


> May I please come?





SakuraJD said:


> your rules are understood :3 may i join?
> 
> Sakura of Clow





SarishaACNL said:


> I’d love to come!


Codes have been sent


----------



## JoeIsDreaming (Apr 21, 2020)

Omg!!! May I come please?


----------



## Chknifuron (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come? I will absolutely respect your rules


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

Senni said:


> Me please!


First couple on way home so sending code


----------



## bonsai_jam (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come over? I'm happy to tip IGB


----------



## MegBeth (Apr 21, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Free to come get. Tips appreciated tho.
> I'm wearing red magical dress & cavalier hat.
> 
> I'll let 3 in at a time.
> ...


May I come get this please? ^.^


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

ermis said:


> I would love to visit, thank you! :3





Gracelia said:


> Could I come over?~


Getting ready to send code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Aeris said:


> I'd love to come over if I get the chance. =)





C_bebopp said:


> I’d like to come by pleaseee





January said:


> I'm interested if you're still open


Getting ready to send code.
Someone leaving, one grabbing and one mia of current group ^-^


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks again~


----------



## animalcrossing_Ari (Apr 21, 2020)

may I come over?


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come as well?


----------



## yosie1511 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to come over


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

Lil Vick said:


> I'd also like to stop by :3


Sending code one person was busy


----------



## macosta (Apr 21, 2020)

I will like to go


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

yosie1511 said:


> I'd like to come over


You let me see celeste earlier so you get to cut the line. Lol.
As soon as the next person heads home I will be sending you the code.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



P4ND0LF0 said:


> I would love to come





JoeIsDreaming said:


> Omg!!! May I come please?


I have two ppl leaving. Sending code


----------



## rebornking (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come pleas?


----------



## bobthecat (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi please may I come over If still open?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

Chknifuron said:


> May I come? I will absolutely respect your rules


Since ppl are getting more staggered at coming. I'm upping to sending 4 codes out. Expect yours shortly


----------



## Fenix (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to go


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

I just checked. She is still crafting
SO PLEASE BE QUICK (...but don't run in flowers) SO WE CAN GET LOTS OF PPL IN

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



bonsai_jam said:


> May I come over? I'm happy to tip IGB





MegBeth said:


> May I come get this please? ^.^


You two will be next when ppl leave (couple mins)
Please be ready for code since idk how much longer we have. ^^;

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



animalcrossing_Ari said:


> may I come over?


You are on deck. =3
Next person to leave, I'll send code.
Please be ready since we probably wont have much longer.


----------



## salem.bells (Apr 21, 2020)

If it's not to late I'd love to stop by?


----------



## glow (Apr 21, 2020)

i'd like to join if possible!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

Momo15 said:


> May I come as well?


As soon as someone leaves I'll send code! Please be ready!


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 21, 2020)

May I please come?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

Empty island despite sending codes so sending them to you guys





macosta said:


> I will like to go





rebornking said:


> Can I come pleas?


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

bobthecat said:


> Hi please may I come over If still open?





Fenix said:


> I'd like to go


Waiting til either someone leaves or if no one else comes with their code in about 3mins, I'll be sending you codes! Please be ready! I checked and she is currently still crafting!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



salem.bells said:


> If it's not to late I'd love to stop by?





glow said:


> i'd like to join if possible!


On deck!
A couple people are on their way to the island now.
As soon as they are on their way home, I'll be send you codes.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to stop by once it frees up again if that's okay~


----------



## grah (Apr 21, 2020)

May I pop over?^^


----------



## snowchone (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d like to come by!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

... looks like some of my late people are using their codes now. ^^;
Sorry for the congestion!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



salem.bells said:


> If it's not to late I'd love to stop by?





glow said:


> i'd like to join if possible!


You two are still in deck. 
Sorry for the delay.
Some people who I sent codes to earlier who didnt come all seemed to be available at the same time. lmao.


----------



## goodman314 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come, still open ?!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> May I please come?





MartijnE said:


> I'd like to visit!





Jennifer said:


> I'd love to stop by once it frees up again if that's okay~


You guys are on deck
Just sent codes to the next people. Be expecting codes in about 5-10mins


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 21, 2020)

Okay!  Thank you.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 21, 2020)

i would love to come if this is still open :3


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 21, 2020)

allybishop said:


> May I pop over?^^





snowchone said:


> I’d like to come by!


On deck.
Expect to have codes in 5 to 10mins

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



goodman314 said:


> I'd love to come, still open ?!





cloudmask said:


> i would love to come if this is still open :3


On deck.
Just sent out a couple codes.
When next person starts heading home, I'll send codes!


Nearly the 2hr mark and she is still crafting? Wow. O.O I must have caught her right when she started.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

YOU MAY SEE A BLUE HAIRED PERSON JUST RUNNING AROUND OR SHOPPING IN MY TOWN
He is my irl friend. He is allowed. Lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

Everyone has had codes sent


----------



## DIEGO O4 (Apr 21, 2020)

Can i come pls

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

I want to go pls pls pls

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

I dont have code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

I dont have code


----------



## necronoia (Apr 21, 2020)

would love to stop by if you're still going!!


----------

